# Athlon 64 X2 6000+ to Phenom II X3 715?



## Itronix (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello everyone. Newegg has a deal for an Amd Phenom II X3 715 (2.8 ghz) processor for $75.99. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103679 

I've been looking at this processor for quite some time now and I was wondering if it would be worth upgrading to. I have a Amd Athlon 64X2 6000+ that runs stock at 3.1 ghz. Well, I actually found a link to it:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

Do you guys think better framerates are in line for games like Mafia II and GTA IV? Will it run non-multithreaded programs faster than my 6000+? I would get a quad, but I don't want to pay that much nor do I think I really need it. I do intend on upgrading my GPU in the future, but I figured that the newer processor would help utilize my present one and maybe not cause a bottleneck for the new GPU.

Thanks for the help

I also wanted to ad that I've purchased a new Antec PSU, it just hasn't arrived yet. I mention that because when we upgraded my friends computer to a similar motherboard and a Phenom II X4 3.2 ghz (yes, I know, that's much more processor) while using the exact same power supply, the draw blew out the psu.


----------



## Clamm (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4082332&Sku=A79-9851

slower quad but it is a quad and can OC to 3.3 if needed..


----------



## zer0_c00l (Dec 31, 2010)

yes.it would be an upgrade.and if you have the right board you can unlock it.  ive had both well, have both so trust in my advice


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Dec 31, 2010)

The Phenom II 715 is not on the processor support list for the GA-MA785G-UD3H (rev. 1.0) motherboard.  I would pick a different Phenom II Triple or Quad-Core Processor.
http://ee.giga-byte.com/products/mb/specs/ga-ma785g-ud3h_10.html

Do not even bother with Phenom I processors.


----------



## Itronix (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks a ton for the replies. Would an athlon ii x4 be much of an improvement?


----------



## zer0_c00l (Dec 31, 2010)

if its on your mobo supportlist.i would say yes to more cores


----------



## Candlepally (Jan 1, 2011)

Anything from Phenom II/Athlon II would smoke it, the x2 6400 looses to a 2.5ghz 7750 based on Phenom 1 lol.


----------



## Itronix (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help. I've been out of the computer building game for a whle and I haven't bothered to keep up with the new components offered. 

Lol Candlepally, that's pretty sad. Really shows my systems age. The 6400 was suppose to be the hottest dual they offered, too!

EDIT: Never mind, the tri core I was going to ask about isn't on the support list. My other option is a tri core with the same speed as the quad, so the answer to which would be better is obvious.

I think I'll go with this: Athlon II X4 640 3.0 ghz for $99.99:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103871

If you have any suggestions, please throw them out here.....

Thanks again!


----------



## Candlepally (Jan 2, 2011)

thats a great chip man, ive got my triple core unlocked to quad running at 3.2 for normal use, i only OC for benchmarks and am quite happy


----------



## Itronix (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks bud. So, you successfully unlocked the 4th core on a tri-core? Isn't that a MSI thing mainly? I haven't heard about anyone unlocking cores with a Gigabyte board.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jan 2, 2011)

It is a gamble when you buy a processor hoping to unlock more cores.  I say just buy what you want.  The Athlon II 640 Quad-Core is a good processor to put at the heart of your system.


----------



## Candlepally (Jan 2, 2011)

2048Megabytes said:


> It is a gamble when you buy a processor hoping to unlock more cores.  I say just buy what you want.  The Athlon II 640 Quad-Core is a good processor to put at the heart of your system.



actully the C3 stepping has a 100% unlock rate from what ive read up on it, and all Athlon II X3 450's are the C3 stepping.


----------



## Itronix (Jan 8, 2011)

I wanted to say thanks again and give you who helped me an update. I ended up finding an AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4 ghz Black Edition for $127.99 w/free shipping on ebay, so I just couldn't pass it up. The funny thing is, when the box arrived, it was labeled "newegg" and it had a newegg invoice in it. I guess they were selling off all their overstock real cheap under a private seller name. I was glad to see that it came from Newegg. They ship just as fast through ebay purchases as they do when you buy directly from them too! They were also selling a GTX 460 for $113 or so, but I just couldn't bring myself to do that after buying a new psu and the cpu.

The downside is that I had to reinstall Windows, but that's not a big deal, as I was having trouble with the old installation anyway. I can't wait to play something, but I have to wait until SP1 finishes downloading. Thanks again!


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad to see everything worked out for you. im also in the middle of a small upgrade,and cant wait for my newegg boxes to arrive.


----------



## Itronix (Jan 8, 2011)

zer0_c00l said:


> Glad to see everything worked out for you. im also in the middle of a small upgrade,and cant wait for my newegg boxes to arrive.



Ooooooo what are you upgrading? CPU, GPU? It sure is exciting to see how much your system benefited from the upgrades your throw at it.

Man, this chip is great. I can run Mafia II on the highest settings now in the mid-to-high 30 fps range, and that's with the old 8800GT.GTA IV runs with slightly higher settings, but at 15-20 fps higher. In this case, the GPU just doesn't have the memory needed for higher texture detail. The only thing I don't like so far is the temps- average of high 40s at idle and high 50s under load. 62c is the max temp. It's just different for me because my old cpu ran so cool that the sensors couldn't read it  . I'm looking into aftermarket coolers, but I think I'll wait until the Arctic Silver 5 breaks in.


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jan 9, 2011)

Itronix said:


> Ooooooo what are you upgrading? CPU, GPU? It sure is exciting to see how much your system benefited from the upgrades your throw at it.
> 
> waiting on my ocz ssd.


----------



## ellanky (Jan 9, 2011)

Itronix said:


> I wanted to say thanks again and give you who helped me an update. I ended up finding an AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4 ghz Black Edition for $127.99 w/free shipping on ebay, so I just couldn't pass it up. The funny thing is, when the box arrived, it was labeled "newegg" and it had a newegg invoice in it. I guess they were selling off all their overstock real cheap under a private seller name. I was glad to see that it came from Newegg. They ship just as fast through ebay purchases as they do when you buy directly from them too! They were also selling a GTX 460 for $113 or so, but I just couldn't bring myself to do that after buying a new psu and the cpu.
> 
> The downside is that I had to reinstall Windows, but that's not a big deal, as I was having trouble with the old installation anyway. I can't wait to play something, but I have to wait until SP1 finishes downloading. Thanks again!



GTX 460 for $113 !!

Tell me where !


----------



## lincsman (Jan 9, 2011)

Could you send the x2 6000 my way? my 4600's only running one core and it's scaring me, it's almost like running the 3200 I just switched from (the 3200 was a temporary until I got my system running).
Joking aside, would the one you just bought run on an Asus m2n-32 SLI-deluxe? In an AM2 socket? Or is the 6000 a different socket?


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jan 9, 2011)

it works with your board


----------

